# wanting to start coon hunting



## DROPPINEM (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok guys take it easy on me.I have been hunting and fishing my whole life and have hunted a lot of different types of animals but never tried coons.Just never had the oppurtunity.I have been wanting to get into coon hunting as i love nothing more than listening to some beagles run rabbits.I dont have the property for a pack of beagles(plus i would rather have some hounds anyway) and was considering getting a coon dog but would like to give it a try first.I have been researching the breeds.(so far i have found that there are a lot of OPINIONS on this).I am looking for an oppurtunity to give it a shot or just go out sometime while yall run your dogs.I know this sounds pretty stupid but i cant come up with any other way than this other than just buy the stuff and go into it blindfolded....


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 31, 2009)

It's rough hunting down where I'm at, but you're welcome to go with me anytime you get ready.  I'm in southeast GA.  As far as what breed you want...find what you like.  There's good and bad in all of them.  Some breeds have characteristics, but definitely not all dogs match the breed characteristics.  Coon hunters are a great group of people in general, and I'm sure there's plenty of people to take you out hunting before you dive into it.


----------



## holler tree (Aug 31, 2009)

first two items you gotta have. a good light and hip waders. your welcome to hunt with us anytime. it can get rough here also but thats what makes it fun.


----------



## BBD 25 (Aug 31, 2009)

welcome to the sport (hopefully). my opinion (everybodys got one) is to go at least a couple times with someone! Because there are really fun times and really bad times! hopefully you ll get a fun time. When you get started: get a pup and train it your self. thats very important. Unless you know the person your buying from very very well. my experience says there are a lot of good people but they are also alot of crooks out there. i got burn twice before i got my dog. And im raising one now thats doing good. its best to raise one yourself. Not hard to train one. Its best to train it for your territory and your habits. Next get a good light, a lead, boots, and hip waders if your area calls for them; mine doesent. And when you get money (unless you have plenty) you can get tracking system, shocking system, a box and etc.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Aug 31, 2009)

check out Dans hunting gear,get ya some snake proof waders,Go to Walmart and get ya a energizer head lamp.Then find somebody to go with 10 or 12 times to make sure you want to make the investment ,It aint cheap,but if you look you can usually find someone that is getting out and buy a package deal,with everything..P.S
EBAY,and Ga trader,Craigslist


----------



## DROPPINEM (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.What part of north ga you in BBD 25?


----------



## BBD 25 (Aug 31, 2009)

as north as you can go! Fannin Co.


----------



## willcox (Aug 31, 2009)

Best advice i ever heard was get yourself a good light , good pair of hip boots, tracking system, and a young dog bout ready to start and then do your best to wear all three out in 1 year.  But i would encourage you to go a few times before you do that. All breeds have more culls than good ones imo but find the best bred pup you can out of whatever breed you choose. Trying to go cheap on a dog or your equipment will be a major headache i promise. Hope you get hooked!!


----------



## E Daddy (Aug 31, 2009)

I  live in villa rica your welcome 2 go with us. have extra light u can use. also have 2 week old litter of pups call (770)823-7342 mainly going on weekends right now(its a wife thing) that will all change when season starts I HOPE!


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 1, 2009)

What is a good brand of hip waders and should i go with a belt light,if so what brand and im sure you are gonna say a higher voltage like above 20 volts.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 1, 2009)

Nytrobud1 said:


> check out Dans hunting gear,get ya some snake proof waders,Go to Walmart and get ya a energizer head lamp.Then find somebody to go with 10 or 12 times to make sure you want to make the investment ,It aint cheap,but if you look you can usually find someone that is getting out and buy a package deal,with everything..P.S
> EBAY,and Ga trader,Craigslist



I checked out Dan's and they seem to have some good prices.I believe i found some muck boots and chaps for $120.00 but cant find any snake proof hip waders.


----------



## poolecw (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's the deal...coon hunting is very fun and enjoyably.  And training a pup to become a nice hound is  very rewarding.  But at the same time, coon hunting can be very gruelling and aggravating.  Here are my suggestions...

Find some people in your area, get to know them, and go hunting with them MANY times before investing much money.

If you still want to get into it, then go ahead and get a light and a pair of hip wadders.  I would suggest Muck Boots.  As for lights, I'd go with a 21 volt.  There are several brands out there but for the most part, they all are about the same.

Finally, don't go out and get a pup to train.   If you do, you probably will quit coon hunting within a year.  Get a finished, trained hound that will already run and tree coons.  Before you buy one, go out and see it hunt a couple of times.  Expect to shell out at least $750 to $1,000 for an average dog that will tree a coon.  After you've been hunting a year or so and kinda know what to expect, then you might consider gettinga pup to work with and train.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 1, 2009)

poolecw said:


> Here's the deal...coon hunting is very fun and enjoyably.  And training a pup to become a nice hound is  very rewarding.  But at the same time, coon hunting can be very gruelling and aggravating.  Here are my suggestions...
> 
> Find some people in your area, get to know them, and go hunting with them MANY times before investing much money.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply.That is pretty much what i have come up with ....now i just need to find someone in my area.Thanks for all the help yall.


----------



## poolecw (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's a list of ukc competition hunts for Georgia next month.  Are any of these close to you?


   09/11/2009 - GA, Dahlonega; Coppermine CHA Inc
   09/11/2009 - GA, Girard; Stoney Bluff CHA
   09/11/2009 - GA, La Fayette; Dry Creek CHA
   09/11/2009 - GA, Millen; Ogeechee River CHA
   09/11/2009 - GA, Whitesburg; Whitesburg CHA
   09/12/2009 - GA, Fowlstown; Coonbottom CHA
   09/12/2009 - GA, Milledgeville; Middle Georgia Houndsman Assn
   09/12/2009 - GA, Sandersville; Washington Co Cooner's Assn
   09/12/2009 - GA, Springfield; Effingham CO CHA
   09/18/2009 - GA, Demorest; Habersham Co CHA Inc
   09/18/2009 - GA, Shannon; Shannon CHA
   09/19/2009 - GA, Jasper; Pickens Co CHC
   09/26/2009 - GA, La Grange; Lake West Point CHA
   10/02/2009 - GA, East Dublin; Tri County Coon Club
   10/02/2009 - GA, Gillsville; Gillsville CHA
   10/02/2009 - GA, Glennville; Pineywoods CHA
   10/03/2009 - GA, Bowdon; Indian Creek CHA
   10/03/2009 - GA, Chatsworth; Murray Co CHA
   10/03/2009 - GA, Clayton; North Georgia CHA
   10/03/2009 - GA, Gray; Jones Co CHA
   10/03/2009 - GA, Lake Park; Southern Knights CHA
   10/09/2009 - GA, Rydal; Bartow Co CHC
   10/09/2009 - GA, Vidalia; Onion City CHC
   10/10/2009 - GA, Dahlonega; Coppermine CHA Inc 
   10/10/2009 - GA, Eastman; Dodge Co CHA
   10/10/2009 - GA, Milledgeville; Middle Georgia Houndsman Assn
   10/10/2009 - GA, Millen; Ogeechee River CHA
   10/10/2009 - GA, Moultrie; Colquitt Co CHA
   10/10/2009 - GA, Roberta; Georgia State Youth Championship
   10/16/2009 - GA, Cleveland; Appalachian Sportsmens Assn Inc
   10/16/2009 - GA, Waynesville; Hog Pen Bluff CHA
   10/17/2009 - GA, Albany; Deep South Classic CHA
   10/17/2009 - GA, Millen; Ogeechee River CHA
   10/17/2009 - GA, Waco; West Georgia CHA
   10/23/2009 - GA, Nicholson; Classic City CHA
   10/24/2009 - GA, Vidalia; Onion City CHC
   10/30/2009 - GA, Hazlehurst; Jeff Davis Co CHC
   10/30/2009 - GA, La Fayette; Dry Creek CHA
   10/30/2009 - GA, Mineral Bluff; Toccoa River CHA Inc
   10/30/2009 - GA, Springfield; Effingham CO CHA
   10/31/2009 - GA, Cochran; Heart of Georgia CHA


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 1, 2009)

poolecw said:


> Here's a list of ukc competition hunts for Georgia next month.  Are any of these close to you?
> 
> 
> 09/11/2009 - GA, Dahlonega; Coppermine CHA Inc
> ...



Yeah the one in Rydal is the closest.The Bartow CHC.

How do i find out more?


----------



## DUKE03 (Sep 1, 2009)

You must be trying to run a girlfriend off if you want to coon hunt cause it will


----------



## Bayin'Blues (Sep 1, 2009)

DUKE03 said:


> You must be trying to run a girlfriend off if you want to coon hunt cause it will



man, you got that right!


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 1, 2009)

DUKE03 said:


> You must be trying to run a girlfriend off if you want to coon hunt cause it will



nope you got it all wrong......its a wife!


----------



## redawgman (Sep 1, 2009)

It'll work on them toooooo.....


----------



## tayjack87 (Sep 1, 2009)

ill tell you right now trainin a dog is hard. And thats because good coon dogs arent trained there born. Every dog DOESNT make it. so if you do get a pup get a very well bred dog. Dont buy a dog out of a brood Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, make sure the dam is good too. I love the sport and in my opinion theres nothing better, but like everyone has said there are a lot of hard times. Just remember a dog is just a dog. Its not a machine. Even the best ones have bad nights.You have to have patience.  But all that said i think you will enjoy it, its a great sport, and most of the people that coonhunt are standup guys.


----------



## tayjack87 (Sep 1, 2009)

It edited me because i tried to say bi for a female dog


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 1, 2009)

DROPPINEM said:


> nope you got it all wrong......its a wife!



it will run her off too! we hunt in paulding some ill hit you up next time we do.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 1, 2009)

I hear lots of hunters hit paulding forest!!! The rydal club is a good club also..They have lots of members..As for myself..Just starting out.I'd get a older dog that can tree a coon untill I saw how much I would get to hunt and how I liked it..A young dog takes LOTS of hunting if your planning on making it a coondog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One or 2 nights a week aint gonna train one You have to have a tracker also..Heck I'd get one of those before a dog....


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 1, 2009)

OH and I'm not real far if you want to come hunt one night..I'd wait till our state land opens..Then we can show how it really is..


----------



## TallyHo (Sep 1, 2009)

Man I sure like to see everyone giving some good advice and not bashing different breeds of hounds.  Some real good advice don't really have nothing to add, seems like everyone has it covered. I agree with the old dog to start, and go a ton before really diving in because it can be some tough huntin.............


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 2, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> it will run her off too! we hunt in paulding some ill hit you up next time we do.



Sounds good.Thanks


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 2, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> OH and I'm not real far if you want to come hunt one night..I'd wait till our state land opens..Then we can show how it really is..



Ever hunt Dawson Forest?


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys.I am gonna try and hook up with E DADDY pretty soon and go.He said he has a light and chaps i can borrow.Thanks E DADDY.I looked into Dans hunting gear and i like the stuff.There website shows a dealer list and shows a feed store in Greensboro and that is where my lease is so i figured next time i was down there i would go buy some,but i called them and they said they no longer carry Dans.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2009)

DROPPINEM said:


> Ever hunt Dawson Forest?


I hunt it all the time once the season opens on it..It will be OCT 17th this year 

You need to check out www.ukcdogs.com message boards..Then go to the dealers section on it..You can find anything you need on there..I'd also shop with Bruce Conkey on there..He is cheaper than the others and has fast service..You can get just about anything from him!!!!! His waders are 105 dollars..


----------



## MULE (Oct 2, 2009)

If you do decide to buy a dog, buy it on Trial, or hunt with it several times before you buy it. If a man doesn't want to sell a finished dog on trial he's got something to hide. Unless it's a pup then make sure the parents are both good sound tree dogs. 

...and I agree with all above too.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Oct 5, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Man I sure like to see everyone giving some good advice and not bashing different breeds of hounds.  Some real good advice don't really have nothing to add, seems like everyone has it covered. I agree with the old dog to start, and go a ton before really diving in because it can be some tough huntin.............



I second that.


----------



## coonhunter1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Coon hunting is a great sport.  A lot of good advise has been given here.  I strongly agree you go alot before you get a lot of money put into it.  But don't worry. The first time you hear a treed hound echoing up a holler on a cold, clear night - you will be hooked!!  Good luck


----------



## jackmelson (Oct 12, 2009)

Or a swamp that is up to your chest and u have to go getem  with icicles  hanging off you and the dogs have fun  lol.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 12, 2009)

jackmelson said:


> Or a swamp that is up to your chest and u have to go getem  with icicles  hanging off you and the dogs have fun  lol.


 That would be almost as much fun as I had on Olcmulgee wma last year after it had rained 4" that day


----------



## Murphy (Oct 12, 2009)

jackmelson said:


> Or a swamp that is up to your chest and u have to go getem  with icicles  hanging off you and the dogs have fun  lol.



Or ya slip in 30 degree weather and fall in over your head in water and have to take your One week of Vacation laying in the bed coughing your guts out cause after you fell ya just take off your shirt and put on a dry jacket and hunt for 2 more hours with a jacket, shorts, and a pair of wet waders on 

Just cause you wanted to prove to that guy that that Black dog couldn't tree a Coon alone 

Man nothin like Coonhunting!!!!


----------



## coonhunter1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, it can be tough going sometimes but you know we will all be back out there next time ready to do it again!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 14, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> That would be almost as much fun as I had on Olcmulgee wma last year after it had rained 4" that day



Went out there the other night and ended up waist deep..glad it wasnt cold.

Right before I deployed we had the trucks going through standing water on the back side near the river up to their head lights...fun


----------



## ringtail chaser (Oct 14, 2009)

the best things to buy is a pair of waders, a good light, and a good tracking system send a email and we will get together and go i hunt 3 to 5 nights a week good luck 

treed one kennels
norwoods treetalking tucker
norwoods treetalking zoey


----------



## EnglishSwampDog87 (Nov 11, 2012)

*coon hunting*

i have recently purchased a good walker dog and 2 redtick pups that i have lightly started and i would like to knoe if theres any body on here that would allow me to go with them...i dont have but one place to hunt and its small and i can only hunt a little after deer season...i live in oglethorpe co. but i will travel a little... i can be reached at 706...424...0838....call or text..thanks


----------



## Plott Man (Dec 3, 2012)

Give me a pm I live in Adairsville will go hunting one nite


----------



## eric4jr88 (Dec 3, 2012)

You're welcome to go with me sometime if you'd like. I live in Carroll Co.


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 3, 2012)

i just saw the orginial post was from 2009 how did coon hunting turn out for you?


----------

